# baby has mouth ulcer???



## lilisuze

My baby has got a bit of runny nose/cold type thing. In the last day he has lost his voice a bit (he is 10 months and normally quite a vocal little guy!) and has what looks like a little mouth ulcer on his bottom lip. Should I do anything about it or leave it be? He also has a few white spots on his tongue...seems viral to me, which means not worth hassling doctor over it. But has anyone heard this before?

TIA
Lili xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Landon gets this virus every fall without fail....the first time he was 2 though. But he gets a fever, seems to have a cold then his entire mouth and throat fill with ulcers....it's terrible, well sometimes it gets really bad, last year wasn't so bad. But it is a virus, we just have to let it run it's course and try and keep him comfy. We make what our pedi calls "magic mouthwash" you mix benadryl and maalox and they swish it then spit, but your little one wouldn't understand to spit so not sure if that would be such a good idea, you might be able to just take a little qtip and dab it on there. It just takes the edge off of them, but we also give some motrin/tylenol. He barely eats when he has it, when we offer stuff it's like applesauce though, he usually can eat that. Just make sure he stays hydrated


----------



## lilisuze

he is still having 3 bottles in the day so should be fine. but the drool.......its like a snail trail round my house, and using about 5 shirts a day as the front gets so wet.. Think it may be a combination of teething and virus!

Thanks

Lili xx


----------



## chardonay

my little girl is 18months old and has had ulcers on her tongue and lips for nealy 1week now i took her to doctors and they diagnosed her with that hand, foot and mouth she was getting worse so i took her to A&E they said she just had a very bad viral infection which caused these ulcers but she hasnt eaten for about 1week now she tried to but they hurt her she is gettin where she wont even drink. the A&E sent me home with tubes of bonjela iv tried her with them witch made her scream and have also tried her with difflam spray nothing seems 2 be working its now worrying me with her not drinkin her lips are getting realy dry now. is there anythink else i can try what could work? :(


----------



## absinthe24

My 18 month old also has been diagnosed with mouth ulcers. She had diarrhea for a week, then fever, which has recently subsided, and she hadn't eaten in five days. We took her to the doctor and we were told that she had these ulcers. He gave us a spray to be applied half hour prior to her bottle to help with the pain so she could eat something, but she still wasn't drinking much more than about 1/5 of her usual bottle at most, and she didn't want to drink water either. He also gave us something called *Meritene Junior*, which is a chocolate shake that supplies all of the babies daily nutritional necessities. Apparently it's what they use to feed malnutritioned children in impoverished countries, as well. However, at first she still didn't want to eat, and we were beginning to worry about dehydration. She was also very weak and inactive from lack of food and water. So, in an act of desperation, we took a large eye-dropper, stuck it in her mouth and fed her, little by little, with it. She wasn't too happy about it, but at least we were able to get some liquid and nutrition in her. This morning she drank a decent amount from her bottle and began to ask for water from time to time. We'll see how she eats her afternoon bottle - she'll probably reject it - but at least for now we were able to get some fluids and nutrition in her.


----------

